# Full lameness workup



## Sprogladite01 (22 July 2021)

Hi all,

My gelding is going for a full lameness workup next week.  He isn't obviously lame at the moment but has had 2 previous episodes of lami (and is being managed for this).  When ridden, even before he had lami, he occasionally "loses" a hind leg under himself, stumbles, tail swishes...lots of little things that individually aren't a huge deal but together add up.  The frequency of these increases the more he is in work.  He is in super light work at the moment but am finding myself more and more reluctant to ride him, hence why he's off for a full check up - I want to enjoy riding and not feel worried I might be hurting him!

I guess my question is pretty wide ranging: if you've had a full lameness workup on your horse/pony, what did it show for you, if anything?

Thanks!


----------



## Zoeypxo (25 July 2021)

Ive had a few lameness workups and hock arthritis was found in both horses and SI issues in another.
Have you had physio/chiro?
If the vets find a problem area they usually do nerve blocks then x ray the area


----------



## Pinkvboots (25 July 2021)

Last work up found navicular and slight hock arthritis he was treated is managed so his still able to be ridden his 16 now.


----------



## Red-1 (25 July 2021)

I had a suspensory niggle found. It healed beautifully, but then he became a wobbler.


----------



## Sprogladite01 (27 July 2021)

Thanks everyone.  We had the workup done yesterday which showed he has chronic proximal suspensory desmitis in both hind limbs, with severe damage in both legs - left worse than right.  The suspensory ligament in the left hindlimb was massively enlarged, with no space between it and adjacent structures from 3 to 10 cm distal to the  tarsometatarsal joint, suggestive of adhesion formation.
My options are basically to either pts or try the neurectomy and fasciotomy surgery with the understanding that if adhesions are present, the surgery is much less likely to have a successful outcome.
I am utterly devastated but have opted to try the surgery - he is the best pony and he deserves a chance at recovery, no matter how small.  Trying to stay positive but very weepy today.  Surgery is booked for 5th August.


----------



## Fluffypiglet (27 July 2021)

So sorry that it's not better news OP, well done for getting the investigation done. Horses hide things so well. I'll keep everything crossed for the surgery.


----------



## ester (27 July 2021)

Have they mentioned the likelihood of possible SI issues with the PSD?


----------



## Sprogladite01 (27 July 2021)

Fluffypiglet said:



			So sorry that it's not better news OP, well done for getting the investigation done. Horses hide things so well. I'll keep everything crossed for the surgery.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, much appreciated. I am almost constantly praying to the horsey gods at the moment!!  It is so very difficult when he is standing in the yard stuffing his face and acting his usual self - you would never guess there is something wrong!



ester said:



			Have they mentioned the likelihood of possible SI issues with the PSD?
		
Click to expand...

Yes they have, and checked for SI issues but nothing of significance was found.  He did have reduced range of motion of the thoracolumbosacral region but this was vastly improved with right hind perineural anaesthesia of the deep branch of the lateral plantar nerve so she didn't feel it needed further investigation at this stage.


----------



## Birker2020 (27 July 2021)

Sprogladite01 said:



			Thanks everyone.  We had the workup done yesterday which showed he has chronic proximal suspensory desmitis in both hind limbs, with severe damage in both legs - left worse than right.  The suspensory ligament in the left hindlimb was massively enlarged, with no space between it and adjacent structures from 3 to 10 cm distal to the  tarsometatarsal joint, suggestive of adhesion formation.
My options are basically to either pts or try the neurectomy and fasciotomy surgery with the understanding that if adhesions are present, the surgery is much less likely to have a successful outcome.
I am utterly devastated but have opted to try the surgery - he is the best pony and he deserves a chance at recovery, no matter how small.  Trying to stay positive but very weepy today.  Surgery is booked for 5th August.
		
Click to expand...

sorry it wasn't better news.  It's always much better to get the diagnosis, no matter how poor as you know what you have to work with then.


----------



## SO1 (28 July 2021)

Sorry to hear that PTS sounds very extreme if he was not showing obvious signs of lameness. If the operation does not work could he not be retired on pain relief as it sounds like he might be field sound.

Hopefully the operation will work.


----------



## foxy1 (28 July 2021)

Heartbreaking, I'm so sorry. 
I'd recommend having a look at Tom Beech Facebook page for some information about rehabbing psd.


----------



## Sprogladite01 (28 July 2021)

Thank you all, the shock has worn off a little bit now and trying to stay positive now.  Where there's life there's hope, right? (don't answer that lol, my positivity will crumble at the slightest thing at the moment).

Now thinking ahead to his 2 weeks box rest post-surgery.  He is on a diet and lami-prone so need to think of some things to keep him entertained while he's on box rest without triggering lami or ruining his diet.  So far I have come up with:

Stable mirror
Radio
Jolly ball (which he already has but ignores lol)
Soaked hay in his hay ball (which we are already doing, he's a piggy!)
Milk cartons on a rope hung from stable ceiling for him to flap around
I'm struggling to come up with much that isn't food related.  Any ideas gratefully received!


----------



## Sprogladite01 (24 September 2021)

Update for anyone who's interested:
Rehab is going well, we have been hand walking for the last 5 weeks (in our paddock, with a chiffney - he can't be trusted on the road!) and we have just started walking him over poles as per his rehab plan.  He is being reassessed by the vet at the end of next week so fingers are firmly crossed.
In fairness to him, he's been wayyyy better on box rest than I thought he would be, apart from kicking his door to death at feed times he's been super well behaved...I suspect it massively helps that I go out every 1.5 hours to give him tiny portions of hay lol.  Also that his little companion comes to visit him/groom him over the door which is very sweet.
Cautiously optimistic at the moment - and very curious to see what his new scans show.  Fingers are firmly crossed though the thought of doing ridden walk outs is scary (he's a ticking time bomb on hacks usually - hoping that was pain related and not...you know, him being him!) and slightly concerned about it getting dark so early the further we go into the year.  We will cross that bridge when (if?) we come to it! Picture of the gorgeous boy because he's so beautiful


----------



## ycbm (24 September 2021)

I'm  late to this thread and I'm glad things are going well,  but I wanted to say what a great owner you were to spot that your lovely boy was in trouble even though there was no obvious lameness.  I hope your dedication gets the result it deserves. 
.


----------



## Sprogladite01 (24 September 2021)

ycbm said:



			I'm  late to this thread and I'm glad things are going well,  but I wanted to say what a great owner you were to spot that your lovely boy was in trouble even though there was no obvious lameness.  I hope your dedication gets the result it deserves.
.
		
Click to expand...

Aww thank you, that's really sweet of you!  He's my first horse and I only bought him last November so it's been quite the ride lol


----------



## Sprogladite01 (1 October 2021)

Sitting waiting for the vet to arrive for his reassessment currently.

Thought I was ok.

I AM NOT OK! 

Nerve wracking. Wish us luck!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 October 2021)

Good luck, I hope it goes well.


----------



## Fern007 (1 October 2021)

Just caught up with this. Hope all goes well xx


----------



## Sprogladite01 (1 October 2021)

Thank you, the vet was very happy with his progress - he has lost weight without losing muscle, he was stiff but no longer lame in the back which we aren't worried about given he's been in a stable for 8 weeks!
He's now allowed back out in a small paddock so will start strip grazing the winter field in the next few days - once it's stripped down to the bottom I'll put a track system in to keep him moving.
He gets a few days off now and then we can start hacks and walks in the school - the vet has said a variety of surfaces is key at this stage.  To be continued for the next 6 weeks to 3 months before we can start upping his work assuming all goes well.
Relieved is not the word!


----------



## greenbean10 (1 October 2021)

Sprogladite01 said:



			Thank you, the vet was very happy with his progress - he has lost weight without losing muscle, he was stiff but no longer lame in the back which we aren't worried about given he's been in a stable for 8 weeks!
He's now allowed back out in a small paddock so will start strip grazing the winter field in the next few days - once it's stripped down to the bottom I'll put a track system in to keep him moving.
He gets a few days off now and then we can start hacks and walks in the school - the vet has said a variety of surfaces is key at this stage.  To be continued for the next 6 weeks to 3 months before we can start upping his work assuming all goes well.
Relieved is not the word! 

Click to expand...

My horse is currently being rehabbed after N&F surgery too so will be following this closely!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 October 2021)

I've just caught up with this thread and what a lovely owner you are to have listened to your horse. 

I'll look forward to updates and really hope it continues to go well for you xx


----------



## John885 (4 October 2021)

Sprogladite01 said:



			Hi all,

My gelding is going for a full lameness workup next week.  He isn't obviously lame at the moment but has had 2 previous episodes of lami (and is being managed for this).  When ridden, even before he had lami, he occasionally "loses" a hind leg under himself, stumbles, tail swishes...lots of little things that individually aren't a huge deal but together add up.  The frequency of these increases the more he is in work.  He is in super light work at the moment but am finding myself more and more reluctant to ride him, hence why he's off for a full check up - I want to enjoy riding and not feel worried I might be hurting him!

I guess my question is pretty wide ranging: if you've had a full lameness workup on your horse/pony, what did it show for you, if anything?

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

If it seems to only ever crop up under saddle, I’d be getting an equine physio out to look at her. Many musculoskeletal issues don’t necessarily show up on x rays, or have the same impact out in the paddock.


----------



## Sprogladite01 (4 October 2021)

John885 said:



			If it seems to only ever crop up under saddle, I’d be getting an equine physio out to look at her. Many musculoskeletal issues don’t necessarily show up on x rays, or have the same impact out in the paddock.
		
Click to expand...

Yes we are under a veterinary physio already, and she has given us some exercises to do in conjunction with his rehab  he also has a chiro come out to him regularly.  Next due to have a chiro session and saddle checked before starting any trot work as he's lost a significant amount of weight (intentionally, he was a fatty) and I'm sure it's changed how his saddle fits. 



greenbean10 said:



			My horse is currently being rehabbed after N&F surgery too so will be following this closely!
		
Click to expand...

Wishing you all the luck in the world! The rehab for us was horrid as my boy has only ever been a kids pony so never learnt any manners before coming to me - can't go anywhere without him in a chiffney and even then it's touch and go whether he'll listen to you! I hope your horse is much politer for you lol!



Bellaboo18 said:



			I've just caught up with this thread and what a lovely owner you are to have listened to your horse.

I'll look forward to updates and really hope it continues to go well for you xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much, I am very lucky to be surrounded by people much more knowledgeable than I am and they have all been fantastic supports throughout this.  I will keep the thread updated, hopefully with further positivity (fingers crossed!).

For today, he is back out into a small bit of the field I've sectioned off for him with his companion in a small section next door - vet didn't want them in together in case they went bananas running about but tbh I think he's so happy to see grass again not much is going to convince him to lift his head!  first hack out tomorrow which will be interesting - will definitely need an oh crap strap haha!


----------



## Sprogladite01 (6 October 2021)

Took the boy for his first hack out yesterday and he was super! I put my instructor on him to test ride him lol, totally chickened out there.  He rocked some fancy new acoustic ears which I think helped and he only had one spook at the neighbour's dog (who in fairness, is ENORMOUS and his bark literally reverberates through you).  Day off today in the field then a walk round the school tomorrow which will be the first time I've sat on him in 2 months!


----------



## Sprogladite01 (8 November 2021)

Quick update on this one - all going well so far, we have started teeny bits of trot in the school (only down the long sides) and so far, so good! Hacking is presenting more of a problem as it's like sitting on a little grey dragon currently - the exercise he's doing isn't really taking the edge of so he's a bundle of energy with nowhere to direct it so he's making his own entertainment at the moment.  We are going to start lengthening the time he spends in the school/out hacking where possible (he is only doing 15 mins in the school and 30 mins on a hack) to try and start building him up and give him something to think about.  Trouble is he hates being in the school and without being able to do circles etc it's very boring for him!  Have started popping random poles down for him to walk over which he spent a lot of time snorting at last time (pony eating pole clearly lol).
Photo of the boy because he's looking amazing weight wise and I'm proud - he's lost about 70kg since Nov 2020 (when I got him!)  one year anniversary of having him on Sunday!  What a year lol >.< 
In other news, he's also having a bridle and bit consultant come out on Sunday and am trying to book a saddle fitter too (my current one isn't picking up his phone!).  Comfy pony project is in full swing


----------



## Amymay (8 November 2021)

He looks fabulous x


----------



## Sprogladite01 (30 November 2021)

Update time!

Good stuff:
We have a beautiful new EvoEquine bridle which he most definitely prefers
Saddle was checked and reflocked, saddle fits, needed a smaller girth
Managed to hack out on him on my own without an instructor with me for two weekend days in a row for the first time since I've owned him (little devil lol)
He feels sound as a pound in trot!

Bad stuff:
He is stumbling in the front (left worse than right but on both sides).  He had a very, very mild lameness in his right fore when he went for his lameness workup which was only seen when lunging on a hard surface.  Normally wouldn't think too much of it BUT we have had a couple of almost-falls, one on the road, which have scared the living daylights out of me so now debating getting the vet involved again.  Oddly, only happens in walk and only in the school - he's perfect on hacks.

HORSES!


----------



## Sprogladite01 (18 January 2022)

Quick update, pony is back to Rossdales on Thursday for another lameness workup as his front leg issues have deteriorated.  Honestly feel sick to my stomach with it all


----------



## Amymay (18 January 2022)

Sprogladite01 said:



			Quick update, pony is back to Rossdales on Thursday for another lameness workup as his front leg issues have deteriorated.  Honestly feel sick to my stomach with it all 

Click to expand...

🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## tristar (18 January 2022)

Sprogladite01 said:



			Quick update, pony is back to Rossdales on Thursday for another lameness workup as his front leg issues have deteriorated.  Honestly feel sick to my stomach with it all 

Click to expand...


sending a big hand hold through this x


----------



## Birker2020 (18 January 2022)

Sprogladite01 said:



			Quick update, pony is back to Rossdales on Thursday for another lameness workup as his front leg issues have deteriorated.  Honestly feel sick to my stomach with it all 

Click to expand...

Will be keeping my fingers crossed you have a good outcome.  Hopefully be something simple that can be medicated.


----------



## Sprogladite01 (19 January 2022)

Thanks everyone.  To make a stressful situation just that extra bit special, Rossdales have called this morning and pushed his appointment back to 16th February as the vet he was due to see has gone and caught covid.  Apparently there's nobody else available to see him.

So...I'm meant to keep him in full work until 16th Feb so he stays lame until the exam, but ethically and morally I can't do that to him, especially as he looked super uncomfortable yesterday.  For all we know it could cause a minor problem to escalate into something major doing that so...will likely give him a few weeks off and reassess how he's moving closer to the time.  He's fairly restricted at the moment as he's just on the yard with access to a lunge pen/loafing area and his stable so it's not like he's hooning around the field constantly.

Sooooo frustrating!


----------



## Sprogladite01 (24 January 2022)

Ponio had his chiro this morning, which was interesting.  She's also a vet so I gave her his full history etc before she looked him over.  We started off with a trot up, she agrees he's lame in the front and that there's heat in his left fore but no pulses.  He was very sore in his left shoulder which she thinks is a result of compensation for whatever is going on.  He also flat out refused to stand square for her which is something that's been going on for a while, and was one of my first hints something might be happening. 

In some ways it's reassuring to know I'm not making a big deal out of something small - especially as he's been out of work for a couple of weeks so it's not like he's been straining himself.  I'm just ready for some answers now, my little welsh section A companion pony has been asserting his dominance over him for the last couple of weeks and I strongly suspect it's because my boy isn't feeling good enough to fight back currently.  He's an 11h tiny terror now he's the boss lol!

Just want my boy to feel better!


----------



## greenbean10 (24 January 2022)

I'm sorry to hear you're still having trouble. I had my horse operated on N&F last summer and have had anything but smooth sailing. It's so disheartening. I can't really say anything to make you feel better as I'm in the exact same boat and extremely despondent, but I'm sending hugs.


----------



## Sprogladite01 (24 January 2022)

greenbean10 said:



			I'm sorry to hear you're still having trouble. I had my horse operated on N&F last summer and have had anything but smooth sailing. It's so disheartening. I can't really say anything to make you feel better as I'm in the exact same boat and extremely despondent, but I'm sending hugs.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I'm really sorry to hear that it's not going well for you - it's heartbreaking isn't it.  I just keep reminding myself I'm doing my absolute best for him and that's all anyone can do.  Always here if you need a chat or a shoulder to cry on x


----------



## Sprogladite01 (13 February 2022)

Quick update, pony has now gone super super lame on his left fore.  The heat in his left fore is back, and he's lame to the point of almost not bearing weight.  I called rossdales to see if I could give him painkillers but they've said no because he's going there on wednesday and they want it out of his system before they see him.  He looks dreadful and is clearly miserable  

Did query abscess as the lameness came on quite quickly and severely but the heat isn't constant, it comes and goes, and doesn't seem to be getting worse.  I can't see any potential exit point yet and he seems worse first thing in the morning after being in his stable all night.  I'm only letting him toodle around the yard at the moment as I don't want him running round the field, just so he can leave his stable (he is terrible on box rest) and am basically giving him as much hay as he wants (screw the diet for now!) as I'm worried the stress of the constant pain is asking for stomach ulcers.

Also using the arc equine on him every evening on the "pain management" setting...don't know what else to do for him really.  Wednesday needs to hurry up and come around, it's actual torture for both of us I think


----------



## SEL (13 February 2022)

That's rough - mine ended up doing 2 days last week at hospital (I'm dreading the bill) but at least I got her in quickly and know what's wrong. Your current hopping lameness could still be an abscess - I hope you get to the bottom of it


----------



## Fern007 (13 February 2022)

I'm so sorry to hear he's worse. I really wouldn't be happy waiting til Wednesday 😢


----------



## Sprogladite01 (13 February 2022)

Fern007 said:



			I'm so sorry to hear he's worse. I really wouldn't be happy waiting til Wednesday 😢
		
Click to expand...

It's torture honestly.  I've checked and the only way they will see him earlier is on an emergency basis as they are so completely booked up.  My usual vet practice doesn't have MRI facilities and neither does the practice I was considering trying to get him seen earlier, they both refer to Rossdales for MRIs.  As he's almost certainly going to need one, may as well go straight there.  The worst part is, he wouldn't have had the chance to get this bad if we had not had our original appointment pushed back.  However, the rational part of me understands it's not anyone's fault and I certainly don't want to risk catching covid (I'm high risk and so are both my parents, who I live with) so there's that.  It all just feels very frustrating at the moment, I hate seeing him so unhappy.


----------



## Lady Jane (13 February 2022)

Its not long now until your appointment and I don't know where you live but there are other very good MRI facilities around. My practice uses the RVC and Donnington Grove. They often have a preference but will refer my horse to any practice I want (not just these). I have had to wait 2 months to see Roger Smith at the RVC (and did wait as my horse was so complicated it was a last ditch attempt to find out what was wrong). On another occasion I went to Donnington as they could see him the next week instead of in a month's time. The delay for Roger was Covid. Good luck this week, you are having a terrible time and I know we all feel for you x


----------



## BronsonNutter (13 February 2022)

If he's gone that lame (to the point of being toe touching) is it not worth seeing if your own vet or farrier will come out to check for an abscess tomorrow? As if there is an abscess then that will muddy the waters more for your full lameness work up, if not then at least you've ruled it (mostly!) out.


----------



## Sprogladite01 (13 February 2022)

BronsonNutter said:



			If he's gone that lame (to the point of being toe touching) is it not worth seeing if your own vet or farrier will come out to check for an abscess tomorrow? As if there is an abscess then that will muddy the waters more for your full lameness work up, if not then at least you've ruled it (mostly!) out.
		
Click to expand...

Yes absolutely, I'll be calling my usual vet as soon as they open tomorrow morning.  

The thing that makes me believe this is not an abscess is that he's had a problem with his left fore for a few months now, starting with very minor toe dragging, progressing to tripping and stumbling, heat in the foot on and off and now full on lameness.  He also went lame 3 days after being brought back into work ahead of this vet appointment (I use the phrase "work" lightly as we did 10-15 mins each day in hand and only at walk and trot) and he's then gone really lame - having not been right while he was off work anyway, which I find rather coincidental.

But as you say, better to check...can just imagine going off to horsepital and racking up a huge bill to find an abscess!


----------



## Sprogladite01 (14 February 2022)

Soooooo vet came out this morning and....pony has a flippin abscess!! Aaarrggghhhh!! Just waiting to hear back from Rossdales as to whether they want to push his workup back...again...

Can literally feel myself going grey at this point


----------



## Birker2020 (14 February 2022)

Sprogladite01 said:



			Soooooo vet came out this morning and....pony has a flippin abscess!! Aaarrggghhhh!! Just waiting to hear back from Rossdales as to whether they want to push his workup back...again...

Can literally feel myself going grey at this point
		
Click to expand...

Well its good that the lameness on the front can be attributed to an abscess, have one at the moment on box rest with an abscess too.  Hoping he's okay to go on Wednesday, if not maybe they can get you an appointment in a weeks time.


----------



## Pinkvboots (14 February 2022)

At least its only an abcess but they won't do a work up with that going on, just to say abcesses can rumble on for months so maybe the original lameness was the start of it hopefully it was anyway!


----------



## Sprogladite01 (14 February 2022)

Pinkvboots said:



			At least its only an abcess but they won't do a work up with that going on, just to say abcesses can rumble on for months so maybe the original lameness was the start of it hopefully it was anyway!
		
Click to expand...

If that turns out to be the case I will the happiest person in the world lol.  I really hope you're right! Fingers crossed...


----------



## Pinkvboots (14 February 2022)

Sprogladite01 said:



			If that turns out to be the case I will the happiest person in the world lol.  I really hope you're right! Fingers crossed...
		
Click to expand...

I will keep mine crossed for you 

My mare was slightly lame for 6 weeks before she went totally non weight bearing from an abcess.


----------



## SEL (14 February 2022)

Sprogladite01 said:



			Soooooo vet came out this morning and....pony has a flippin abscess!! Aaarrggghhhh!! Just waiting to hear back from Rossdales as to whether they want to push his workup back...again...

Can literally feel myself going grey at this point
		
Click to expand...

I had a sneaky feeling it was going to be an abscess and you weren't going to get your vet work up


----------



## Red-1 (14 February 2022)

I hope all the issues were due to an abscess, and the workup will be pushed back and then found to be unnecessary as he is now fine!

I know of a horse on and off lame for almost a year. Nothing to show. It was a very deep abscess, when it came out the whole sole came away, pus all over as it had underrun the entire foot area. 

It had been having all sorts of investigations, for hocks, kissing spines, ulcers etc etc etc as it was having really weird and seemingly unrelated issues. In fact, when it finally resolved, it was away being prepped for sale as a lower level horse, the owner simply putting it down to the horse not being able to stand up to proper work. 

Once the abscess went, the horse was supercharged! Came back to proper work and went on the do more than anyone had thought he would.


----------



## Sprogladite01 (14 February 2022)

Red-1 said:



			I hope all the issues were due to an abscess, and the workup will be pushed back and then found to be unnecessary as he is now fine!

I know of a horse on and off lame for almost a year. Nothing to show. It was a very deep abscess, when it came out the whole sole came away, pus all over as it had underrun the entire foot area.

It had been having all sorts of investigations, for hocks, kissing spines, ulcers etc etc etc as it was having really weird and seemingly unrelated issues. In fact, when it finally resolved, it was away being prepped for sale as a lower level horse, the owner simply putting it down to the horse not being able to stand up to proper work.

Once the abscess went, the horse was supercharged! Came back to proper work and went on the do more than anyone had thought he would.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh I do hope that's the case, the abscess was quite deep and the poor vet really did have to dig (she sliced her hands up in the process poor thing).  Hopefully it'll drain completely now and heal up nicely and we can have a proper look at whether or not that's what was causing the issues during his rehab.

For now, Rossdales lameness workup has been pushed back to 9th March - let's all pray to the horsey gods it won't be needed!


----------



## Sprogladite01 (10 March 2022)

We had our appointment at Rossdales yesterday and pony had nerve blocks (showed lamenss in both front feet and in right hind) followed by an MRI on both front feet.  The MRI of the right fore showed nothing remarkable.  The MRI of the left showed the tract from the abscess is still there and very deep.  It's caused severe bruising on his pedal bone and he will need a month off to recover from that.  There was also a slight abnormality in the DDFT tendon but the vet did not deem this to be significant.  She believes that the issue with the toe first landing/repeated stumbling is a shoeing issue, so their farrier is looking at his scans today, trimming and shoeing him before he comes home and will be advising on how to proceed in that regard.  I've had doubts about my own farrier for a little while now and this confirms to me I need a new one, so will be asking them if they can recommend anyone in my area.
With the lameness in the back, the vet wants to wait and see how that looks after his month off, and if it's still an issue, we will medicate his SI to see if that helps.
Just so relieved it wasn't a catastrophic outcome, was a bit shell shocked yesterday as was fully expecting to receive terrible news - thank the horsey gods!!


----------



## Birker2020 (10 March 2022)

Sprogladite01 said:



			We had our appointment at Rossdales yesterday and pony had nerve blocks (showed lamenss in both front feet and in right hind) followed by an MRI on both front feet.  The MRI of the right fore showed nothing remarkable.  The MRI of the left showed the tract from the abscess is still there and very deep.  It's caused severe bruising on his pedal bone and he will need a month off to recover from that.  There was also a slight abnormality in the DDFT tendon but the vet did not deem this to be significant.  She believes that the issue with the toe first landing/repeated stumbling is a shoeing issue, so their farrier is looking at his scans today, trimming and shoeing him before he comes home and will be advising on how to proceed in that regard.  I've had doubts about my own farrier for a little while now and this confirms to me I need a new one, so will be asking them if they can recommend anyone in my area.
With the lameness in the back, the vet wants to wait and see how that looks after his month off, and if it's still an issue, we will medicate his SI to see if that helps.
Just so relieved it wasn't a catastrophic outcome, was a bit shell shocked yesterday as was fully expecting to receive terrible news - thank the horsey gods!!
		
Click to expand...

I've been following this post with interest and I'm glad you have received positive news, or much better than you expected anyway.  So pleased for you.


----------



## Sprogladite01 (10 March 2022)

Very interesting today speaking to the vet after he had been seen by Rossdales' farrier - he has very healthy feet, white line looks good, no previous evidence of laminitis which is fantastic given he had two occurrences last year!! BUT he has thin hoof walls.  The shoeing issue the farrier at Rossdales believes is because my farrier has been cutting into my pony's hoof walls to make the clips fit, instead of using a wider shoe - which has been causing him pain and discomfort for goodness knows how long.  His front feet look fantastic now he is home and he's clearly been hot shod today (can smell it) whereas previously my farrier would only cold shoe.
I am simultaneously raging that a qualified professional would do this to my horse and also relieved it's something that can be fixed!  Pony has to go back to Rossdales in a month to be re-shod to make sure his feet are ok and to potentially re-assess the lameness in his hind end/treat the coffin joints if necessary.  He now gets to have a month off and I've contacted his physio to have him seen before he starts work again in a month


----------



## ester (10 March 2022)

Probably worth a diet overhaul/check too?


----------



## Sprogladite01 (10 March 2022)

ester said:



			Probably worth a diet overhaul/check too?
		
Click to expand...

He's on Baileys lo cal balancer (no 14) and spillers happy hoof, plus seaweed and brewers yeast.  He doesn't really need the chaff other than to slow him down a bit because he really bolts it down! Otherwise soaked hay the rest of the time. Because he's had lami a couple of times I've tried to keep his diet foot-friendly as much as possible.  More than willing to hear if anyone has suggestions for alternatives!


----------



## Sprogladite01 (14 March 2022)

Ponio now booked in to go back to Rossdales on 7th April for his re-examination after his month of rest, plus repeat farriery.  He and his little pal don't understand why they're not allowed to socialise (aka beat each other up) so there's lots of face biting over the fence going on every time the hay runs out lol.  He's much happier on the bute (understandably) and today is his last day of both doses, then we're switching to half sachet for 4 days then he's coming off it.  Nice to see him toodling around without that pinched pain face!


----------



## Sprogladite01 (8 April 2022)

Unfortunately at our reassessment yesterday we had absolutely no improvement on the lameness - if anything, he was slightly worse in the front than before, about the same in the back.  I am so disappointed  the vet wanted to start treating 'potential/most likely' problems but i've said no as I don't think it's fair to poke and prod at him without anything being clinically indicated or visible on the scans/x rays etc and given his history of lami, don't want to risk a lami attack for something that probably isn't even the problem (vet wanted to inject steroids for potential coffin joint arthritis).

For now, he's going to have another 2 months off, get chucked in the field and hope time sorts him out.  He's had pads put under his shoes just in case it's the bone bruise that hasn't healed up causing the lameness to help with concussion in the feet.

I feel defeated today.


----------



## greenbean10 (8 April 2022)

I am really sorry to hear this. I am still in a similar boat - muddling through trying to get my horse sound/comfortable after PSD surgery. Sounds as though a 2 month break will be good for you anyway. Rehab is unbelievably draining and I often forget that there's a life outside of my horse's injury!

It's not over until it's over! You have a plan and that's the main thing.


----------



## Birker2020 (8 April 2022)

Sprogladite01 said:



			Unfortunately at our reassessment yesterday we had absolutely no improvement on the lameness - if anything, he was slightly worse in the front than before, about the same in the back.  I am so disappointed  the vet wanted to start treating 'potential/most likely' problems but i've said no as I don't think it's fair to poke and prod at him without anything being clinically indicated or visible on the scans/x rays etc and given his history of lami, don't want to risk a lami attack for something that probably isn't even the problem (vet wanted to inject steroids for potential coffin joint arthritis).

For now, he's going to have another 2 months off, get chucked in the field and hope time sorts him out.  He's had pads put under his shoes just in case it's the bone bruise that hasn't healed up causing the lameness to help with concussion in the feet.

I feel defeated today.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear. You have tried so hard to come to a diagnosis, it must be immensely frustrating not having one. I've always said I'd rather a diagnosis however bad than not being able to get to the bottom of a problem and find its root cause.

Big hugs to you.


----------



## ycbm (8 April 2022)

Sprogladite01 said:



			Unfortunately at our reassessment yesterday we had absolutely no improvement on the lameness - if anything, he was slightly worse in the front than before, about the same in the back.  I am so disappointed  the vet wanted to start treating 'potential/most likely' problems but i've said no as I don't think it's fair to poke and prod at him without anything being clinically indicated or visible on the scans/x rays etc and given his history of lami, don't want to risk a lami attack for something that probably isn't even the problem (vet wanted to inject steroids for potential coffin joint arthritis).

For now, he's going to have another 2 months off, get chucked in the field and hope time sorts him out.  He's had pads put under his shoes just in case it's the bone bruise that hasn't healed up causing the lameness to help with concussion in the feet.

I feel defeated today.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Birker,  I'd actually find that harder to deal with than an unequivocal terminal diagnosis.  I hope you can have a nice break without worrying about rehab for a while. 
.


----------



## Sprogladite01 (19 April 2022)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and support through all of this.  10 days on from vet visit, pony is still dog lame but is enjoying his turnout in the afternoons so we are slowly extending the amount of time he's allowed out.  After talking it through with the family and other horsey friends, I think I've more or less decided that if he continues as he is, if he is still lame after his 2 months in the field then he will have a lovely week stuffed to the eyeballs with painkillers and carrots and we will let him go.


----------



## Birker2020 (19 April 2022)

Sprogladite01 said:



			Thank you everyone for your kind words and support through all of this.  10 days on from vet visit, pony is still dog lame but is enjoying his turnout in the afternoons so we are slowly extending the amount of time he's allowed out.  After talking it through with the family and other horsey friends, I think I've more or less decided that if he continues as he is, if he is still lame after his 2 months in the field then he will have a lovely week stuffed to the eyeballs with painkillers and carrots and we will let him go.
		
Click to expand...

If it helps at all I think you are making the right decision.  But I know how hard that is.  Massive hugs to you. x


----------



## Sprogladite01 (19 April 2022)

Birker2020 said:



			If it helps at all I think you are making the right decision.  But I know how hard that is.  Massive hugs to you. x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, yes it really helps a lot so I appreciate that.  Most of my family are supportive but my dad (at first) was very vehemently against PTS, saying things like who are you to play God / he can be happy in the field as a companion with painkillers / offering to pay for his upkeep etc but that's gone considerably quieter over the last week, I think because he can see how awful he looks when he's in the field.


----------



## Birker2020 (19 April 2022)

Sprogladite01 said:



			Thank you, yes it really helps a lot so I appreciate that.  Most of my family are supportive but my dad (at first) was very vehemently against PTS, saying things like who are you to play God / he can be happy in the field as a companion with painkillers / offering to pay for his upkeep etc but that's gone considerably quieter over the last week, I think because he can see how awful he looks when he's in the field.
		
Click to expand...

I said I would happily keep Bailey on pain killers in the field forever, and I truly would have but when it was evident the pain killers weren't doing as much as they had previously and I had to up the dosage and then that was no longer effective I had to draw the line.  Seeing her in pain it was a relatively easy decision to make and I've not had any guilt that i thought I might have had because i know I did absolutely everything in my power to help her and it was taken out of my hands.


----------



## Sprogladite01 (9 May 2022)

Cautiously optimistic update: ponio is currently on yard rest for most of the day and then turnout for 2 and a half hours in the afternoon.  He is loving his grass time bless him.  And, dare I say it, in the last week or so the lameness in the front looks to be steadily improving - perhaps it was the pedal bone bruise taking it's time after all?

It is such an emotional rollercoaster.  We have another month of rest until we reassess and make a decision but if the front end is ok, I'm definitely more open to trying the medicate the SI option.  At the point of reassessment he will have done no ridden work for 6 months.  Hoping this will all pay off and terrified it won't!

His personality has also mellowed dramatically - he's not barging, biting or pulling faces anymore so hoping that's because he's more comfortable.  He even lets me cuddle him now and again - would never have let me do that 18 months ago!!


----------



## Ceriann (9 May 2022)

Just read the thread and so glad he’s showing positive signs.  He is so lucky to have you take such care of him.  I think you can take some positivity from his change of mood too - long term pain is debilitating and would make the best of us grumpy!  Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Sprogladite01 (10 May 2022)

Ceriann said:



			Just read the thread and so glad he’s showing positive signs.  He is so lucky to have you take such care of him.  I think you can take some positivity from his change of mood too - long term pain is debilitating and would make the best of us grumpy!  Hope he continues to improve.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, it's been a bit of a baptism of fire into horse ownership lol.  Luckily his little companion is no trouble at all.  Don't know how people cope with multiple medically needy neds!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1325873974572981



 not sure if this link will work but this was him going out to grass yesterday...


----------



## CARRIECOLEMAN (10 May 2022)

fingers crossed for you both - you have been a wonderful owner giving him every chance - just hoping all goes well


----------



## Sprogladite01 (13 June 2022)

Small update, handsome boy is going back for another workup on the 28th to see if the extended time off has helped at all.  The tract from the abscess he had last Feb has now completely grown out which I think is quite amazing given how deep it was!  My new farrier is fantastic and he is very pleased with Danny's feet so we should be able to eliminate shoeing issues from potential problems now.  I'll be taking him to my local vets on the 28th rather than up to Rossdales again as he finds loading and travelling quite stressful, and I'm reasonably confident about what the vet will find - so no point doubling his travel time.  In the meantime, he is still loving his grass in the afternoon - we are up to a whole 3.5 hours out now per day - inching the time up sooooo carefully - last thing we need is lami on top of everything else!!


----------



## Sprogladite01 (29 June 2022)

We had our appointment yesterday and it was quite eventful!  We did our initial trot ups which showed that although he was still lame on the same 3 legs, he was HUGELY improved - so the time off had obviously done some good.  Based on his prior scans and the trot up, the vet wanted to re xray the front feet and also xray his hocks to double check there wasn't anything going on there.  

The hock x rays were all fine, very very minor changes but nothing that would be unexpected in a 13 year old horse.  Nothing needed there.

The xrays of his feet showed that there was no degeneration in either foot since last time we took xrays; foot balance was significantly improved (yay new farrier!) and on the left foot there was even a little area that showed signs of healing.  

On the trot up he was now worse on the right front than the left (previously front left was worse than front right) so this aligns with what we were seeing on the xrays.

He really struggled with cantering on a soft surface on the lunge, and was bunny hopping with his back legs in canter.  
SO we discussed the fact he's a native with prior history of lami and we decided to treat his front feet with arthramid for coffin joint arthritis, and his SI with steroids.  Both were done yesterday and he is now to stay off grass for 5 days, monitor closely for heat/pulses, and we can start gentle walk hacks in straight lines on Friday!

The vet seemed very positive about his potential prognosis so fingers are firmly crossed!


----------



## Sprogladite01 (1 July 2022)

Just got back from our first hack - it has been six months and five days since last time I rode him.  I was fully expecting a prancing, snorting, fire breathing dragon but he completely surprised me by being completely and utterly chilled - our only tense moment was when we had a small herd of cows run at/towards him and even then, all he did was freeze a bit.  I think where I was just so happy to be on him again, I was too full of joy to be nervous about what he *might* do, and when he did his usual little quirky things it didn't matter because they're nothing new and so he was probably also reacting positively to me being relaxed too.

Then again, he might be trying to lull me into a false sense of security for tomorrow


----------



## Sprogladite01 (8 July 2022)

Darling boy had a massage today as I figured it might be beneficial after coming back into "work".  He was a little tight in his lumbar region but generally speaking was pretty good overall - lady reckoned he might still be feeling a little bruised after his injections into the SI.  His left shoulder was much freer than it has been previously and he has started to square up again when standing still which I'm taking as a good sign.  He had good and equal range of motion in all four legs and no terribly sore spots anywhere so all very encouraging.  He has behaved like an angel on our walks so far and we have taken him into the school in hand to walk over poles which he is doing much better than before - previously it was a real whack-every-pole type thing whereas now he's not touching them around 70-80% of the time, and when he is touching them it's a small brush rather than a giant THWACK if that makes sense!

This was us on Wednesday evening


----------



## SEL (8 July 2022)

Great news!!


----------



## Sprogladite01 (29 July 2022)

Update for anyone who is interested  around week 3 we decided to stop taking him into the school for the in hand work as he was obviously unhappy doing it, even though he wasn't hitting the poles.  It was also starting to affect his hack work as he was starting to trip in the front again - I think working on the surface is just too much for him at the moment.  So, we scrapped the school work completely for now and he had a few days off over the heat wave, and since then have done walk hacking only which he is coping ok with so far.  We seem to be working best in a 2 days on, 1 day off pattern at the moment.

I will be calling his vet next week to provide an update after 5 weeks, so will be interested to hear what the vet thinks.  Slightly anxious as his insurance claim is up on the 31st August - eeeek!

Edit to add: the whole 'week 3' reference is in terms of how long it's been since he was treated!


----------



## Wizpop (30 July 2022)

Really delighted for you! And well done for sticking with it and caring for him so well. 
I’ve been reading through your thread from the start as my horse is due to go for the Neurectomy in the next few weeks - in fact he should have gone a few weeks ago, but then started withLaminitis - first time ever- so we’ve needed to deal with that first and then he can have the surgery. It’s such a minefield! He has bi lateral PSD in both hinds so can’t tell he’s lame till on a circle on the lunge……then I felt ike a bad mum for not realising….
But, reading through your thread and your progress has really helped as it’s so easy to get to the point where it all feels endless……
I really wish you all of the very best for your future together- he looks lovely in the photo🥰


----------



## Sprogladite01 (31 July 2022)

Wizpop said:



			Really delighted for you! And well done for sticking with it and caring for him so well.
I’ve been reading through your thread from the start as my horse is due to go for the Neurectomy in the next few weeks - in fact he should have gone a few weeks ago, but then started withLaminitis - first time ever- so we’ve needed to deal with that first and then he can have the surgery. It’s such a minefield! He has bi lateral PSD in both hinds so can’t tell he’s lame till on a circle on the lunge……then I felt ike a bad mum for not realising….
But, reading through your thread and your progress has really helped as it’s so easy to get to the point where it all feels endless……
I really wish you all of the very best for your future together- he looks lovely in the photo🥰
		
Click to expand...

Ahh bless you, it's such an emotional minefield isn't it!  My boy also wasn't horribly lame which is why he went off for a full workup - I didn't think he was "lame", more just "not quite right" - turned out he was equally severely lame on both back legs  so don't feel bad, I'd had two instructors, one physio and a very experienced friend ride my boy to see what they thought and only one agreed with me (my physio, who is utterly brilliant). I had also had 3 different vets look at him and none of them picked it up either!
Isn't lami fun?! I'm soaking hay for two at the moment (one lami, one fatty) and I think I am turning into the she-hulk from hauling all the buckets of water lol. 
Good luck for your boy, feel free to PM if you ever need a sympathetic ear! x


----------



## Sprogladite01 (2 August 2022)

Spoke to my vet today as Danny has been deteriorating and has started tripping/stumbling a lot, even though we are only doing 30 minute walks 3 - 4 times a week.  To cut a long story short, he believes Danny has a severe injury to the cartilage in his hoof combined with a DDFT injury, the beginnings of which were seen on his MRI back in April.  He said the fact he had an initial good response that has rapidly deteriorated means it's either that there's an inflammatory response there that's so severe it's overriding the medication, or it's an injury the arthramid wouldn't help (he thinks this is most likely).  He was very kind but ultimately his recommendation was immediate retirement with pain relief, and if I can't provide long term retirement/painkillers then to PTS.  We are all utterly devastated, tried so hard for this boy but it just hasn't been enough.  The worst part is that there's no definite diagnosis, just the continued deterioration every time we bring him back into work.  Whatever the cause is, my vet has told me he believes it's extremely unlikely to come right and that we have gone above and beyond for him.  Just wish above and beyond was enough


----------



## misst (2 August 2022)

I have only just read your story. It is not unlike one of our boys a few years ago. It was PSD then collateral ligament problems in front then SI joint problems. We fixed one thing and something else went wrong :-( it is such a horrible rollercoaster of emotions. I was so happy reading your last few posts then read todays :-(
You have done everything you could for your lovely lovely boy and if it is time then I sympathise deeply. It is so tiring just keep on keeping on and you have done more than most. Whatever you decide he has been a very lucky horse. There are plenty out there being "ridden through" their "difficult attitude" or buted up and "lightly ridden". He has had the best of everything and you should be so proud of yourself. Thinking of  both.


----------



## Muddy unicorn (4 August 2022)

Really sorry to read your update - you've tried so hard for him


----------



## AandK (4 August 2022)

So sorry to read the latest update


----------



## Goldenstar (4 August 2022)

Thats very tough , you can’t get all of them right it’s very sad .


----------



## SheriffTruman (4 August 2022)

Just read your story. I'm so sorry to hear he'll have to be retired. You did everything you could though, he's lucky to have you as his owner.


----------



## Birker2020 (5 August 2022)

So very sorry, you tried so hard x


----------



## Sprogladite01 (5 August 2022)

Thank you everyone, we've all just been shellshocked over here, which is a bit silly as I've had a sneaky feeling for a while that it might end this way.  The last minute hope really knocked my expectations off-kilter though I think.  For the moment he is buted up to the eyeballs and enjoying time in the field with his companion buddy.  We will give him a few weeks of love, apples and sweeties and PTS before the worst of winter kicks in.  As much as I hate to do it, he isn't quite field sound even on the bute so think this is best for him - this whole journey has been about trying to make him comfortable and ease his pain.  He is so loved and we will make sure he knows that before he goes <3


----------



## Birker2020 (5 August 2022)

Sprogladite01 said:



			Thank you everyone, we've all just been shellshocked over here, which is a bit silly as I've had a sneaky feeling for a while that it might end this way.  The last minute hope really knocked my expectations off-kilter though I think.  For the moment he is buted up to the eyeballs and enjoying time in the field with his companion buddy.  We will give him a few weeks of love, apples and sweeties and PTS before the worst of winter kicks in.  As much as I hate to do it, he isn't quite field sound even on the bute so think this is best for him - this whole journey has been about trying to make him comfortable and ease his pain.  He is so loved and we will make sure he knows that before he goes <3
		
Click to expand...

I am so sorry its worked out this way but in your shoes I would pts sooner rather than later.  If your horse is buted to the eyeballs and still not field sound then its time. They don't differentiate between summer or winter. They just know pain.  

I hope you have a few more days with him but I think its time.

I don't mean to sound harsh as I know how difficult the decision is.  Mine was pts last June so I know how hard it is to make the call. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Wizpop (6 August 2022)

Sprogladite01 said:



			Spoke to my vet today as Danny has been deteriorating and has started tripping/stumbling a lot, even though we are only doing 30 minute walks 3 - 4 times a week.  To cut a long story short, he believes Danny has a severe injury to the cartilage in his hoof combined with a DDFT injury, the beginnings of which were seen on his MRI back in April.  He said the fact he had an initial good response that has rapidly deteriorated means it's either that there's an inflammatory response there that's so severe it's overriding the medication, or it's an injury the arthramid wouldn't help (he thinks this is most likely).  He was very kind but ultimately his recommendation was immediate retirement with pain relief, and if I can't provide long term retirement/painkillers then to PTS.  We are all utterly devastated, tried so hard for this boy but it just hasn't been enough.  The worst part is that there's no definite diagnosis, just the continued deterioration every time we bring him back into work.  Whatever the cause is, my vet has told me he believes it's extremely unlikely to come right and that we have gone above and beyond for him.  Just wish above and beyond was enough 

Click to expand...


So very sad to read this. So difficult not to have a diagnosis. Your vet sounds very supportive and kind which must have helped in some small way. There is nothing I can say that hasn’t already been said and nothing more that you can do than you have already done . Sending lots of love and a virtual hug x


----------



## Spotherisk (6 August 2022)

I’m so sorry to hear about Danny.  Without going into my story again I had a similar situation - horse not quite right - and after a full on vet check it was decided that he would never come right, and I had to let him go.  It is devestating, and Iam so sorry for you.


----------



## MystieMoo (7 August 2022)

Sprogladite01 said:



			Thank you everyone, we've all just been shellshocked over here, which is a bit silly as I've had a sneaky feeling for a while that it might end this way.  The last minute hope really knocked my expectations off-kilter though I think.  For the moment he is buted up to the eyeballs and enjoying time in the field with his companion buddy.  We will give him a few weeks of love, apples and sweeties and PTS before the worst of winter kicks in.  As much as I hate to do it, he isn't quite field sound even on the bute so think this is best for him - this whole journey has been about trying to make him comfortable and ease his pain.  He is so loved and we will make sure he knows that before he goes <3
		
Click to expand...

I am so sorry to read your update. You have been so amazing for him. I hope you can spend plenty of time with him loving him over the next weeks/months.


----------



## nagblagger (7 August 2022)

just caught up with this thread, what an emotional roller coaster.
i am so sorry reading the update. I must congratulate you for noticing it so quickly that he had a problem, which others could not see, and got the best treatment.
Although it is hard, you can take small comfort that you have kept him as comfortable as possible and you will know when it is time.
hug


----------



## Zoeypxo (7 August 2022)

So sorry to read this, he is lucky to have you as an owner x


----------



## Sprogladite01 (3 October 2022)

Quick update for those who have been following.  Danny had been off his hay so I had a vet out to check him about a week ago, who couldn't find anything obvious.  Didn't worry too much as he was still grazing and eating his hard feed so we were making do.  They recommended testing for cushings and a bunch of other things but I declined as the plan was to PTS in October anyway.  I then booked in to have him PTS on the 17th October.

Then yesterday his sheath and stomach were swollen (ventral oedema) and his vet let me know he had a space this afternoon as he wanted to do an assessment of Danny before we PTS - so I mentioned the swelling and agreed he could come.  Long story short, he also has some facial swelling and the vet thinks it's likely to be either kidney or cardiac failure causing this.  He has gone absolutely mad for the salt lick and is drinking gallons so I suspect this is probably right.  Bloods were taken today and we will have the results either tomorrow or Wednesday morning.

If necessary I will bring the PTS date forward but for now, he is doing ok-ish and the vet didn't feel it was a 'needs to be done right now' thing.  More of a 'we need to do this before he rapidly declines' situation.  I will know more once I have the blood test results and have spoken to the vet about whether we need to bring the date forward.

I'm in a really weird, all-cried-out, numb state about it all. Rubbish.

I love this pony so much.


----------



## AandK (3 October 2022)

So sorry… I hope you manage to enjoy some quality time with him.


----------



## Zoeypxo (3 October 2022)

Im so sorry you are going through this, your lovely pony knows love and kindness thanks to you x


----------



## SilverLinings (3 October 2022)

I have only just read through this thread,and I am so sorry how it has all worked out for you and Danny. You tried so hard to find and fix all the problems and it seems so unfair when we can't mend the animals we love. I hope that you and Danny have a calm, uneventful time until the 17th, and that he enjoys the sunshine and grass. I am sorry that you are having to go through this, I have been through similar and it is exhausting, stressful and heartbreaking.


----------



## Birker2020 (4 October 2022)

So sorry to hear


----------



## scats (4 October 2022)

So sorry to hear this. I hope you can enjoy the remaining time you have together x


----------



## Fluffypiglet (4 October 2022)

Goodness, I’m so sorry. I’ve just caught up with everything and you’ve really been through a tough time. you’ve clearly done your absolute best for him.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 October 2022)

Oh dear , that’s sad to hear spend some time with him and how great he is .


----------



## Wizpop (4 October 2022)

I’ve also just caught up with this thread. What a dreadful time you have had, and are still having. You have done everything you could with bravery and determination and your pony is so very lucky to have you as his owner. Thinking about you and sending virtual hugs x


----------



## Sprogladite01 (4 October 2022)

The vet has just called and confirmed it's his kidneys and he's said we are ok to proceed as planned on the 17th.  He told me the swelling is likely to get worse but not to panic too much about that unless Danny's attitude completely changes and he becomes very lethargic/mentally checked out, in which case he will come sooner.  

My darling boy is going to get soooo many carrots in the next 2 weeks.

Thank you everyone for your kind words and support, you are all lovely x


----------



## Landcruiser (9 October 2022)

Poor Danny, poor you. You have tried SOOOOOOOO hard with this boy. So sorry it hasn't worked out x


----------



## Goldenstar (9 October 2022)

Oh dear , so sad for you .


----------



## Hormonal Filly (17 October 2022)

What an emotional rollercoaster. I’ve just read this entire thread and want to say what an amazing owner you are. You’ve done so much for this pony and I’m so, so sorry it hasn’t worked out. 

Thinking of you today @Sprogladite01 😞❤️


----------



## Sprogladite01 (17 October 2022)

Thank you everyone. Danny spent his morning on the previously banned long grass, with the sun on his back and his best friend by his side. He went with a belly full of grass, after a feast of carrots, apples and parsnips while my mum and I told him how much we love him and what a good boy he was ❤️ 

If love could have saved him, he would have lived forever ❤️


----------



## Zoeypxo (17 October 2022)

Sprogladite01 said:



			Thank you everyone. Danny spent his morning on the previously banned long grass, with the sun on his back and his best friend by his side. He went with a belly full of grass, after a feast of carrots, apples and parsnips while my mum and I told him how much we love him and what a good boy he was ❤️

If love could have saved him, he would have lived forever ❤️
		
Click to expand...

was thinking of you today. Sleep tight Danny ❤️


----------



## nagblagger (17 October 2022)

So sorry for this outcome...hug


----------



## Ceriann (17 October 2022)

So very sorry x


----------



## SEL (18 October 2022)

I'm so sorry - it's awful when we have to let them go even when it's 100% the right decision xxx


----------



## Birker2020 (18 October 2022)

I'm so very sorry for your loss x


----------



## ycbm (18 October 2022)

So sorry that all the love in the world couldn't save him.  He knew about that love,  though. 
.


----------



## AandK (18 October 2022)

So very sorry


----------

